# Consulta de novato: como unir dos fuentes de 12v para Alta Disponibilidad.



## Pedrete (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola a todos...

No soy electronico, sino informatico, pero llevo tiemo buscando una solucion a un problema y he pensado que quizas aqui en el foro alguien pudiese ayudarme, por favor...

Vereis tengo un switch que se alimenta con una fuente de alimentacion externa de 12v (similar a la de un telefono movil). Si esa fuente se desconecta o le pasa algo, el switch logicamente cae.
Lo que busco es una forma de poderle conectar DOS duentes de alimentacion en paralelo con algun tipo de dispositivo en medio que se encargue de la conexion unica al switch. Algo asi como doble 220v AC entrada y una DC 12v salida...

Alguien podria decirme, por favor, si esto exsite y donde lo podria adquirir?

Muchisimas gracias por adelantado...

Pedreter.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 15, 2012)

Eso se llama UPS

comprala y olvidate de lo demás


----------



## Pedrete (Oct 15, 2012)

Hol DJ,

ya pero los UPS solo tienen salida para 220v... y yo necesito que la salida sea a 12v...

Pedreter.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2012)

en el ups conectas la fuentecilla del switch si se corta la alimentacion seguira encendido, si no es la solucion que buscabas, creo que nesecitaremos mas datos (ojo dije solucion, se que el planteamiento fue otro)


----------



## Pedrete (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola Helminto, 

La cuestion es que un UPS ya tengo, y la fuente esta conetada a él. Pero mi preocupacion es que esa pequeña  fuente de alimentacion falle... por eso busco la forma de poder usar dos en paralelo... 

Mil gracias de nuevo...

Pedrete.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 16, 2012)

bien, aun me sigue pareciendo inesesario usar dos fuentes independientes separadas, si tu temor es que falle, por que no la sustituyes por una fuente de las miamas caracteristicas pero mas confiable?


----------



## Pedrete (Oct 16, 2012)

Gracias Helminto...

una fuente de alimentacion mas fiable no es mala idea pero ¿como podemos saber si es mas fiable o no? la idea de tener dos ademas tambien evita el problema de la posible desconexion por error, etc...

Todos los sservidores tienen doble fuente de alimentacion por estas mismas razones...

Gracias,


Pedreter.


----------



## tiago (Oct 16, 2012)

Pedrete dijo:


> Gracias Helminto...
> 
> una fuente de alimentacion mas fiable no es mala idea pero ¿como podemos saber si es mas fiable o no? la idea de tener dos ademas tambien evita el problema de la posible desconexion por error, etc...
> 
> ...



Cómprate una  "Mean Well" de 12 Volt al amperaje que necesites, y ya tienes una fuente fiable.







Saludos.


----------



## Pedrete (Oct 16, 2012)

Creo que he encontrado la solucion...

http://www.olfer.com/fuentes/series-puls/producto.asp?modelo=MLY10.241

¿podriais darme vuestra opinion, por favor? como comente no soy electronico..

Mil gracias de nuevo...

Pedrete.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Creo que @pedrete habla de unir dos fuentes que tienen de entrada 12V y de salida 12V.

El quiere hacer una fuente redundante con esas 2 fuentes que tiene.

como esta:






Hay el ejemplo de 2 fuentes de PC redundantes, si se rompe una, la otra sigue funcionando y lo que tengas conectado a ella sigue igual funcionando.

Pues creo que el dice lo mismo pero con sus 2 fuentes de 12V de entrada y 12VDC de salida.

Algo asi sería en seríe, pero no se si es redundante, es decir, que si falla una de esas 3 fuentes, que ocurre, ¿sigue funcionando? Hay ya no se yo  tampoco que potencia aguanta este circuito de union de fuentes 

Alamejor ni es así, haber que dicen los demas.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2012)

¿Y una fuente y una batería?


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 16, 2012)

bien se me ocurre, si tu servidor usa una fuente de esas dobles, por que no tomar los 12V de la fuente del servidor, asi no solo aseguras que funcionara siempre sino que ademas que si deja de funcionar no ser tu unico problema...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 16, 2012)

Amigo, puedes conectar sencillamente dos o mas fuentes con la misma tension obviamente, pero... a todas ellas debes adicionarles en su salida un diodo con catodo en conexion comun. Problema resuelto.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 16, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin



> Amigo, puedes conectar sencillamente dos o mas fuentes con la misma tension obviamente, pero... a todas ellas debes adicionarles en su salida un diodo con catodo en conexion comun. Problema resuelto.


 

es lo que les hiva a proponer, y lo que quiere el compañero Pedrete. dos fuentes y una salida....


----------



## powerful (Oct 16, 2012)

Voy por la solución de Scooter , la salida (+) de la fuente y el borne(+) de la batería se les coloca un diodo de un amperaje con factor de seguridad (50%) unes los cátodos de los diodos y tienes tu respaldo de enegía, no te olvides del cargador de batería.A esta solución se le llama "OR cableado" puedes poner 1,2 o más baterías con su respectivo diodo depende del grado de protección que necesites y de tu neurosis .
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2012)

Yo iba a proponerte aprovechar la propia fuente como cargador con una resistencia limitadora o con un transistor que corte la carga.
Algo así, tómalo como un diagrama de bloques, no te fijes en los valores; U1 fuente, U2 batería, R la carga


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 17, 2012)

> Vereis tengo un switch que se alimenta con una fuente de alimentacion externa de 12v (similar a la de un telefono movil)



estas hablando de una tranformador de 12V comun y corriente, creo que ustedes le llaman convertidor...ahora SI lo que quieres es conectar dos en paralelo para que no desaparesca los 12V (solo conectalo no hay problema) que mantiene cerrado el "switch" (seguro es un relay) porque no consigues una bateria de gel con un cargador y nunca mas cortara... ahora para conectar 2 fuentes de 12v en paralelo no necesitas nada solo unes los positivo y los negativos de las 2 fuentes 






saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 18, 2012)

PicoUPS-100 12V DC micro UPS system / battery backup system
Revisá el resto de la página, seguro encontrás otra cosa interesante para lo tuyo.
OpenUPS
Y-PWR, Hot Swap, Load Sharing Controller


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola.

Conecta una batería de 12V con un diodo y lo conectas en paralelo con la fuente del switch.
Cuando se va la energía eléctrica entra en acción la batería (el diodo evita que la fuente alimente la batería).
Todo esto funciona si la alimentación del switch es de corriente continua o DC, si es AC no sirve.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Usa el buscador, en el foro hay circuito que activa la batería cuando no hay suministro eléctrico, y también carga la batería.


----------

